# behind the Spider, video



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is my behind the spider video.


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Dec 13, 2006)

*behind the spider*

Hey Village, I already told you on the other forum, but that spider is ridiculously awesome. Such a unique contraption yet so simple in some ways. I like what you did with the wiper motor and the casters to animate the legs. Knowing me, I would've had all 8 legs hooked up to cyls. And the head lifter is great as well.

Keep it up!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks,
My first concept was to just run an air cylinder to every leg and then let the Key Banger control them... But I got greedy with the Banger's channels and decided not to waste them by operating legs.:zombie:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Again, as I've stated before, this is THE coolest prop I've seen in a while. AWESOME.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I know this was posted a while ago but this is an awesome project, thanks for sharing your knowledge of this prop for all to see.
Great, now I have another prop to build! (That's a good thing)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have this bookmarked from way back, in order to re-make your terrific idea much cheaper when I have the time.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow!! That is just CRAZY awesome! I downloaded that vid... daresay I'll be watching it closely a few more times LOL!! You are the ToyMaestro!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I like the other vid to, where it show's the spider in action scaring people, all hale the ToyMaestro!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

one word....AWESOME!


----------



## maureenpr (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm thinking of having one corner of my haunt with a giant spider like that, but just with the legs moving. On a giant web, and a "body" covered in web material moving and shaking with a shiatsu massager inside. Can't wait to get started. Thanks for the inspiration!!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but I have studied this spider for a long time! Everytime I see that thing move it just amazes me! There is absolutely no way I will ever be able to do what Village Haunt did but I had a similar idea with regards to what maureenpr wanted to do. 

I would like to have a giant web that attaches from some trees to the ground. The idea would be to mount a big spider on a frame where it is sitting at maybe a 30-45 degree angle and appears to be on the web. The only thing that would move would be it's legs. I would like to perhaps have a second one on the ground that moves its legs and raises it's head like Village Haunt's. 

Are there any close-up shots of the mechanism for the legs? I am not sure I understand exactly how it is hooked up and wasn't sure how the legs were attached. Would this only require some hardware and a wiper motor wired to AC and secondly, would that create unacceptable strain on the motor since the apparatus would be at an angle and not horizontal? I was thinking that perhaps strong wire through flexible tubing might be lighter than PVC for the legs with "leg warmers" made of yarn unless someone has a lighter/simpler leg idea.

Before you say it is as easy as hooking up a FCG, I ran out of time and bought one from Xtreme last year so I haven't built one.

Thanks!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

> Are there any close-up shots of the mechanism for the legs? I am not sure I understand exactly how it is hooked up and wasn't sure how the legs were attached.


 All the mechanism for the legs are a simple cam see here: http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/irregular.html


> Would this only require some hardware and a wiper motor wired to AC


 Wiper motors operate on 12Volt DC


> would that create unacceptable strain on the motor since the apparatus would be at an angle and not horizontal?


 No any more than if it was mounted horizontally the weight of the legs are being counter balanced by the bungee cord


> I was thinking that perhaps strong wire through flexible tubing might be lighter than PVC for the legs with "leg warmers" made of yarn unless someone has a lighter/simpler leg idea.


 You could wrap the wire in foam to bulk it up but I think the flexable tubing would weigh about the same as the pvc


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link and the answers! Building anything mechanical isn't one of my strong skills!

I hadn't thought about the bungee countering it to that extent so that is good, I was concerned it would burn the motor up.

All these projects I've looked at must be running together, I am going to have to watch these videos again. For some reason, I had in my head there were issues with the weight and PVC. Thanks for clarifying. I'm all for the simplest way to go.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I really hate spiders but I love this one,,
and this video is great. Love the special effects on your change ...cool


----------



## Scary Jerry (Feb 8, 2007)

Very awesome! If you ever want to bring it to market please give me a call!

Scary Jerry
916 600-2295
SkullTroniX


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

It is an amazing prop isn't it? I bet Village Haunt could sell them by the truck loads!

Speaking of awesome props, your Skulltronix is simply incredible as well!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

But can he out do himself next time, that is the question.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

One of thee best props I've ever seen. And I love the fact that your wife knitted the leg/scarves. Too cute.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

BadTable Manor said:


> One of thee best props I've ever seen. And I love the fact that your wife knitted the leg/scarves. Too cute.


What are the other two? I agree, one of the best props I've ever seen.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

One of "thee", like a fancy way of saying "the". Not "three", LOL.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow! Incredible! Awesome!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Amazing!
Village Haunt's a genius!!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I saw the early posts and pics on this but I have to agree this is the most awesome prop I've seen and I've liked a lot that I've seen on the boards. The leg movement is right on, when the head pulls back....too cool for words...and the spitting and lunging makes this one terrifying thing to encounter on Halloween at any age! As someone else said you can just watch the video over and over, it's that beautiful in motion.

BTW love the hairy "designer" legs too. Maybe it's a "she" spider? Got a name for it yet, Tracy??


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Someone mentioned creating a spider that would look like it would go up a tree. I'm sure one could be done that ran up a vertical track and if it could sense it was at the top or bottom could rotate 180 degrees and move back in the other direction. That would be a great prop I think. I'm sure it could climb houses too but the track would be harder to hide or blend in with the house color. However you could have a track laying across a roof area maybe and have it kind of pace around the roof.


----------



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

You had the piston to raise the thorax mounted underneith and puhing it up. We are going to try and mount the piston on top of top of the abdomen and pull the thorax up. Is this advisable? Did you try this? Suggestions?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a thought maybe not usefull; but, maybe.
what about a grage door opener and placething a block to ride the track. with a pivit point for the spider to turn on and the point for the door conecter be separate. but a long side so as it got to end of the track the spide could turn to face the direction of the pulling force from the garage motor. The spide might need to be connter weighted.


----------

